# Beware the Caravan Club quotes



## boswells (Nov 20, 2008)

Yesterday I phoned the Caravan Club to check on deals for Poole St Malo as compared to Dover etc. I was put off Poole by the price so we went on to look at Dover/Dunkirk. For a start we were told that the 12 noon sailing on 2nd September was fully booked and that the price would be around £70 each way. I found the lady to be well off the acceptable efficiency scale so I logged on to Norfolk Ferries to find that the 12 noon ferry on the 2nd Sept was available and with a return on the 17th Sept the return ferry was £64 all in. What is the point of the Caravan Club with its over charged, over regulated, sites and little else for the money. Has anyone else had this experience? 
Boswells


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep.

>> See here <<

Dave


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

If you want some eye watering numbers, there was a post on here a few days back about Caravan Club quotes for ferry tickets on the Dover-Dunkirk run for May/June 2010. When I checked my MH details, the CC website quoted a return price of £433 against a Norfolk Line direct price (same day/ same sailing) of £142.

Mike


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*beware the cc ferry quotes*

hi,
i find that for the stenaline fleetwood to larne,the cc can beat any other prices,by phoning them up,they beat their own website,but for any other crossings i find that just going on cheap ferry routes,and being a bit flexible you can beat them by lots, 8 metres dover,calais last winter £28
single,
off the web.

mags


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

I often find the opposite!! Twice this year I've booked Norfolk Lines through the CC website and they have been cheaper than going direct. Reason? The CC website didn't add on the extra length surcharge and it gave the CC discount.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I've always found the CC cheaper than booking direct, both for NorfolkLine and Eurotunnel.
Maybe I've just been lucky.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

derek500 said:


> I often find the opposite!! Twice this year I've booked Norfolk Lines through the CC website and they have been cheaper than going direct. Reason? The CC website didn't add on the extra length surcharge and it gave the CC discount.


Now that is an interesting point Derek. 

We are under the magic 6 metres, so that criterion doesn't apply . . . and could well explain why I have found Norfolkline to be a bit cheaper sometimes when booked direct. :? 

Dave


----------

